
Google walkout live: Pictures of Google workers leaving their desks in protest - rayvy
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-walkout-live-pictures-of-protesting-google-workers-2018-11#one-protester-brought-a-megaphone-to-the-walkout-3
======
rayvy
Original title (too long): Google walkout live: Pictures of Google workers
leaving their desks in protest over sexual misconduct

------
londons_explore
Rather than trying to change company policies about harassment, why aren't
they trying to change the law?

A company shouldn't be the one to decide if harassment is or is not okay.

~~~
xiphias2
The way to change the law is by starting the movement in the company. I'm sure
people will talk about not allowing forced arbitration by the law after this
movement.

------
rayvy
As much as I hate Google, this is pretty cool. They even have donuts for
everyone.

------
londons_explore
Will they get paid for the time they are walking out?

~~~
xiphias2
No. In Google you're supposed to try to go for promotion, and nobody cares
about the walkout in the promotion commitees, so at the end you have to work
extra.

If you don't want promotion though, life's easy @ Google.

